# A proper ID if possible please.



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm starting back up in fresh water and a friend gave me about 6 pieces 4" long of this plant about 3 months ago. Since then it has filled up 4 10 gallon tanks and is now taking up about 1/2 of my 120 gallon plant. I went through several online listing and cannot seem to find anything like it. But I do remember seeing it years ago sold in the trade as some form of a bunch plant. I'd love to know what it is.

On an additional note or question: Years ago 1970's I acquired same plants sold which were very similar to Egeria densa. The big difference is what I'm finding now has much thicker and more brittle stems. Therefore I can only assume that what I had then was not Egeria densa. If anyone can stir me in the direction of the old plant I had I'd appreciate that as well.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

A _Najas_ maybe? Can you take some out and photograph it?


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Here is picture of it out the tank. The width of the pictured area is exactly 8" for scaling. I did not consider one of Naja species since I thought these were more of a low growing genus of plants from the popular "naja grass" sold commonly years ago. Please notes I have strands of these that are well over 30" long and they are also producing the long white root throughout there length. If this is a Naja and you can come up with the probable species it would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Najas guadalupensis? http://fieldguide.mt.gov/detail_PMNAJ01050.aspx

Is the base of the leaf expanded?


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you Zapins this is probably the best reference for what I got.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

No problem, but Cavan is the ID master. I'd double check if he agrees.

6000th post wohoo.


----------

